# DIYKit 3x3x3 Cube II (a)



## ozricus (Sep 26, 2008)

I noticed that there is a type II available now at cube4you?
Cube4you.com

Or are these the new Type (a)? I don't remember seeing this before.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2008)

the sucky new type a with those little tracks to prevent popping

there's also a type a III now. which have sucky tabs to prevent popping


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 26, 2008)

I bought one of those without looking into it first. The type II (a) pieces have 'rails' on them which supposedly prevents them from popping. I'd get a different one, many people say that this is one of the worst diy cubes.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2008)

It is the worst cube ever. Don't buy it.. I was amazed how someone could sell this. Maybe the Quality differs alot, but I would not risk it. I can't even move mine..


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 26, 2008)

I spent a long time making the ridges smoother with a file, played about with it for a couple of days before lubing the pieces and putting on the stickers. It's much better after all this. I don't have another diy to compare to though, so maybe it still sucks. it's cuts corners better than my storebought though. 

Like Swoncen said, don't risk it.


----------



## ozricus (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

well actaully it can be modded n hybrid 2 be better.
but by itself, it is not gd.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 2, 2008)

fcwy1 said:


> well actaully it can be modded n hybrid 2 be better.
> but by itself, it is not gd.



Explain this hybrid please.


----------



## Escher (Oct 2, 2008)

i've sanded down the tabs edges, and now it doesnt lock up. it can go incredibly loose and still be hard to pop (AMAZING for OH), it turns smoothly, cuts corners well, the pieces are hard so it doesnt have that creamy old (a) feel which i have come to dislike, and now with an old type (a) core it pops even less. in short it is my favourite cube. my last average of 5 with it was 17.14... and im normally just sub20 with my old (a). 
i love my DIY (a) II


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 2, 2008)

Escher said:


> i've sanded down the tabs edges, and now it doesnt lock up. it can go incredibly loose and still be hard to pop (AMAZING for OH), it turns smoothly, cuts corners well, the pieces are hard so it doesnt have that creamy old (a) feel which i have come to dislike, and now with an old type (a) core it pops even less. in short it is my favourite cube. my last average of 5 with it was 17.14... and im normally just sub20 with my old (a).
> i love my DIY (a) II



hmmmm...... weren't there people who were saying it was a horrible cube a few months ago?


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 2, 2008)

Neroflux said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > i've sanded down the tabs edges, and now it doesnt lock up. it can go incredibly loose and still be hard to pop (AMAZING for OH), it turns smoothly, cuts corners well, the pieces are hard so it doesnt have that creamy old (a) feel which i have come to dislike, and now with an old type (a) core it pops even less. in short it is my favourite cube. my last average of 5 with it was 17.14... and im normally just sub20 with my old (a).
> ...


Yeah... but notice this..


Escher said:


> *i've sanded down the tabs edges*


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll try this too..


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 3, 2008)

it seems better.
i can't remember my hybrids i took apart parts of different kinds of cubes and just anyhow mix


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 3, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



oh, amazing. who gave that advice?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 3, 2008)

after sanding down and playing with it, it gets even better over time.
more poppable though(or maybe i sand it too much)


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2008)

if you'll notice, there was another thread about these cubes, and i ripped to shreds and professing how crap it was, but that was around a month ago... 
now its aaaaamazing 
my friend bought it to do OH on, and his averages dropped from just <40 to around >34, and he was using a DIY type (a) before...
just search for the cube and you'll probs find that thread, its where i heard about sanding down the edges of the tabs.
EDIT
P.s...
put in an old type (a) core! it feels more like a 'normal cube', and pops less, yet still turns really nicely


----------



## Neroflux (Oct 3, 2008)

i believe i gave that advice.


----------



## Escher (Oct 3, 2008)

good man! Thank you 


(or woman, you can never be sure when theres not a wca link around)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't think you guys are even referring to the same type DIY as in the link.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 4, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I don't think you guys are even referring to the same type DIY as in the link.



Ya I think they are talking about the new type A cube. Or are you? The DIY Cube II doesnt have tabs but it has ridge type things.


----------



## Garmon (Oct 4, 2008)

Get a Joy cube instead.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 4, 2008)

well i basically didnt do anything to my a(ii)...after unboxing it..i assembled..give it a couple of turns..and lubed it...
it's great!
though now i've switched from that to my white type A 3rd model with D core as my main cube...but they're both just as good.

and despite everyone thinking the ridges are to prevent popping..i actually think they're to prevent lockups..it keeps the cubies from misaligning...


----------



## Escher (Oct 4, 2008)

im definitely talking about the DIY type (a) II.
thing is, amostay, if you have it loose like i do, the ridges just collide head on which means it locks up incredibly badly, and i hate tight cubes. so if you set it loose, sanding down the edges means they just slide past each other. and the stretchiness of the springs and the hardness of the cubies means that it makes an awesome OH cube and a very good 2H cube.


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 4, 2008)

I sanded it and it's still crap.. guess i got a bad one..


----------



## Escher (Oct 5, 2008)

meh, sand it some more - on the top of the tabs, and sand off any imperfections, (give it an old (a) core if you have one) break it in a bit, lube it. hopefully you'll get it to be decent. anyway, they're VERY subjective. if you love the weighty creamy old type (a) feel then its going to take a good while to convert you  i have a friend who just uses a well broken in rubiks, and absolutely despises my cube...


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 6, 2008)

you must over-sand(i know there is no such word)
even after the imperfections have been removed, continue on for a while.


----------



## mazei (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll just make a hybrid using type a core and type d pieces. But I decided not to buy type a II for some reason. Even though I have not read this post.


----------



## supercube (Oct 13, 2008)

type A II

I would say don't buy it. I don't really like mine.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Put type A(II) pieces into a type E. It is the best.
I'm trying to find more at cheap prices.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait type E core?


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just take out all the type E(diansheng) pieces and put Type A(II) pieces inside instead.
The centre caps have to be glued on though.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 13, 2008)

Ohh ok I have a type E and hopefully cube4you will send me the A II which I ordered but never recieved. So I will try that.


----------



## mazei (Oct 13, 2008)

Do u mean all the pieces or just the edges and corners of the type E?


----------



## marco768 (Oct 13, 2008)

For mine I didn't sand off the ridges completely, I just sand the two straight part of the ridge to a 45 degree angle on each side for all 12 edges.


----------

